
Intel proposes new SAPM memory type to protect against Spectre-like attacks - rbanffy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-proposes-new-sapm-memory-type-to-protect-against-spectre-like-attacks/
======
panpanna
SAPM = Speculative-Access Protected Memory. Basically, a memory range can be
selected to be instruction serialized.

I have this weird feeling I have seen this idea on another architecture
before.

~~~
ga-vu
Which one?

